# Parafield Air Display



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2010)

Last weekend we had a little Air display at our local airfield, decided to pop down for an hour and check it out...3 1/2 hours later I went home.....the Missus didn't even miss me!

Took a bunch of shots with my little Optio Pentax 555 and was rather Chuffed at how the shots turned out!

I'm no Eric Van Gilder...but hope you like 'em.

first few are of our local CAC Boomerang, taken in the morning not long after I got there...this was the first time I had seen it.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet as Wayne! Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 28, 2010)

Same here, great lookin shots.....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice shots. Wayne.  I'd love to get down that direction and see some of the indigenous aircraft of the region like the Boomerang, Wirraway and others. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2010)

great pictures


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2010)

Great shots, Wayne!

That Boomerang kind of reminds me of a Curtiss for some reason, perhaps the gear and cowling.

Looking forward to more shots!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job Wayne!

Keep 'em coming!

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2010)

Excellent shots Wayne!! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics Wayne, looking forward to more mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys....continuing with more of the Boomerang...first group of afternoon shots...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 29, 2010)

Lovely looking plane!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

Great shots there Wayne!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks...

after being pushed away from the display area, she is fired up and heading out....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Good shots, looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2010)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

...and taxiing back in after the air display...


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice Wayne


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2010)

Great shots of the Boomerang! I Didn't know any still flew. The design was based on the AT-6 trainer I think. Sure looks a lot more agressive than a T-6 though!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

last of the Boomerang...closed down and parked for the day...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2010)

And here is the next Bird I wanted to see a restored P-38..and Jeep thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2010)

Great shots there Wayne, P-38 looks great but is is me. The green looks a little to light or not dark enough?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2010)

I've always thought that too Paul, nice restoration though. Nice pics Wayne, I'm looking forward to seeing the P-39


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Great shots there Wayne, P-38 looks great but is is me. The green looks a little to light or not dark enough?



Personally i think it should be darker but I'm not an expert on P-38 colours...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree the green is way too light. Almost looks like the color of chromate primer. Excellent P-38 other than that though.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'd agree the green looks a little bit too light but otherwise a nice restoration.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2010)

Here ya go Andy some shots of the restored P-39


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 8, 2010)

Man that's a sweet lookin' bird! Thanks alot Wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice 8)!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pics Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

some more of the P-39


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 10, 2010)

:drool: A P-38....beautiful, no matter what shade of green!!! Although I did find it kinda ironic that a matte-green bird is named "Scarlet Scourge".


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## ppopsie (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks. I missed them by 30 years. When I visited Parafield in 1980 I saw a fuselage frame of the Avro Anson there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice plane.
I got to see two P-38's flying on the third at Chino. 


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice photos Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

and around the other side....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet shots of the Boomerang..(got a lovely sound recording of one doing flyby's and whistling like a banshee !). Shame its not as accurate as your models mate !.

Good to see a 'Chippie in the background of one of your shots as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2010)

Next up ....P-51D!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool, I've always liked that bird


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2010)

very nice, thought they'd got the D-Day stripes wrong at first then i saw the japanese flag kill markings


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2010)

Great stuff Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

better get some more up....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool. I remember going down to Parafield about 6 years ago when this thing first came to Adelaide.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2010)

Great stuff Wayne! That is the only P 51 in Australia if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Great stuff Wayne! That is the only P 51 in Australia if I'm not mistaken?



Thanks, is it? I didn't know that!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2010)

8) Nice shots.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2010)

8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice shots Wayne  I reakon your right Alex, all the other Mustangs would be CAC variants.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

'nother subject...plus one!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice shots Wayne!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Very cool. I like the red and yellow one


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool shots! 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

thanks Guys...better got on with more then ! T-28 Trojan


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2010)

Cool. Always liked the Trojan.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

getting back to it....Mirage


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

8) 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

More on the Aussie Sabre...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2010)

Great shots Wayne. 

Love the old Trojans!

The Mirage and Sabre look pretty tough sitting there too 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 22, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Great shots Wayne.
> 
> The Mirage and Sabre look pretty tough sitting there too 8)



Second that!

Thanks for sharing Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

No worries....more of the Sabre...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 27, 2010)

Just tuned into this thread now. Great pics Wayne! Looks like an impressive display.


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2010)

Beaut shots Wayne. But what, no cockpit pics?!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2010)

Great pictures Wayne! Is that a Commonwealth built Sabre, or North American?


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Great pictures Wayne! Is that a Commonwealth built Sabre, or North American?



That's a CAC built Sabre. The easiest way to tell is the Aussie version had two cannons in the nose compered to the .50's on the NA versions.


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> That's a CAC built Sabre. The easiest way to tell is the Aussie version had two cannons in the nose compered to the .50's on the NA versions.



Thanks, I never new that, of course it's obvious when you know what to look for. I learn something new here every day!


----------



## roo (May 27, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Great stuff Wayne! That is the only P 51 in Australia if I'm not mistaken?



Heinz,

My understanding is that there are about a half-dozen flyable P-51s in Australia and about another half-dozen in the process of being rebuilt to flying condition.

roo


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2010)

Great pictures Wayne. Must have been a great day. Bill


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful shots. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys....Wirraway next up...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pictures Wayne! I know the Wirraway is a license built T-6. but the fuselage sides have horizontal ridges that the T-6 doesn't have. Was the fuselage fabric covered?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 2, 2010)

nice


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Nice pictures Wayne!  I know the Wirraway is a license built T-6. but the fuselage sides have horizontal ridges that the T-6 doesn't have. Was the fuselage fabric covered?



Actually the Wirraway was developed from the NA-16 and not a licence built T-6. The NA-16 spawned both thw Wirraway and T-6, hence the similarities.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

She is a beauty


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Next up a Vampire


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice Wayne! I do like that colour scheme


----------

